# Illamasqua Limited Edition Imperfection Collection 2013



## Dalylah (Feb 2, 2013)

Illamasqua has released their Limited Edition Imperfection Collection for 2013. These remind me of easter eggs. I am really liking the Fragile and Speckle. So will you be purchasing any of these? Tempted?





Source





Source

Illamasqua Fragile





Source

Illamasqua Freckle





Source

Illamasqua Mottle





Source

Illamasqua Scarce





Source

Illamasqua Speckle


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 2, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cute!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

Fragile is soo cute, but Freckle reminds me of the flooring at my job lol.


----------



## kerker (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow looks cute!! I'll be purchasing as soon as it's out in Australia!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Fragile is soo cute, but Freckle reminds me of the flooring at my job lol.


*snorts laughing* that one isn't my cup of tea either.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol, too true.. I nicknamed it "walking on eggshells" it looks so similar! Crazy because I work in a cardiac unit in a county hospital lol!


----------



## Jazbot (Feb 4, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 4, 2013)

I like them all but Freckle. It does look like flooring! lol


----------



## Jasminehiss (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm really tempted by the blue,green,and purple, but the price is just too expensive for me. I wonder if there are any indie dupes for these though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 11, 2013)

> I'm really tempted by the blue,green,and purple, but the price is just too expensive for me. I wonder if there are any indie dupes for these though.Â


 I believe Deborah Lippmann has a collection similar, but that's not saving money lol!


----------



## Jasminehiss (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen the swatch from The Polishacholic. More temptation.  I'll just wait and hope more affordable companies jump onto this trend and create dupes.


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 18, 2013)

Ooh, I just saw these on Sephora.com...I want them so bad! I love the blue, green, and purple, but if I do get one, I'd only get one. No idea which color to go for!


----------



## Ashitude (Feb 18, 2013)

I really should unsub from this thread. Every time someone posts on it I have to go through the whole process of trying to convince myself I do not need these again.


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really should unsub from this thread. Every time someone posts on it I have to go through the whole process of trying to convince myself I do not need these again.


 Welcome to the MuT Enablers Club.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 8, 2013)

I just got the green one (Mottle) in the mail. I put it on and it is so pretty! I love this collection!


----------

